# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Sarkozy: Jo ferexheve ne France

## brooklyn2007

Nje gje e ngjashme duhet te behet edhe per Shqiperine

__________________________________________________  _______

Presidenti francez Nicolas Sarkozy ne nje fjalim ne parlamentin francez denoi veshjen e ferexheve nga femrat muslimane duke e quajtur ate veshje perbuzese dhe servilizmi per femrat.

Problemi i ferexheve nuk eshte nje problem fetar. Me shume eshte nje ceshtje per lirine dhe dinjitetin e femres. Ky nuk eshte nje simbol fetar. Eshte nje simbol servilizmi dhe une dua ta them ne menyre solemne qe ferexhete nuk jane te mirepritura ne France- tha presidenti Sarkozy.

Deklarata e presidentit francez vjen pas kerkeses se disa ligjvenesve franceze per ndalimin e ferexhese ne France.

*TCH*

----------


## daniel00

Nuk do te jete e larget dita qe do te ndalohen me shtimin e akteve vandale te myslymaneve afrikan ne tere Francen . 

Nje gjobe 50 euro nuk do te ishte keq si fillim , qyteterimi e ka nje çmim.

----------


## g.gerguri

> Nje gje e ngjashme duhet te behet edhe per Shqiperine
> 
> __________________________________________________  _______
> 
> Presidenti francez Nicolas Sarkozy ne nje fjalim ne parlamentin francez denoi veshjen e ferexheve nga femrat muslimane duke e quajtur ate veshje perbuzese dhe servilizmi per femrat.
> 
> Problemi i ferexheve nuk eshte nje problem fetar. Me shume eshte nje ceshtje per lirine dhe dinjitetin e femres. Ky nuk eshte nje simbol fetar. Eshte nje simbol servilizmi dhe une dua ta them ne menyre solemne qe ferexhete nuk jane te mirepritura ne France- tha presidenti Sarkozy.
> 
> Deklarata e presidentit francez vjen pas kerkeses se disa ligjvenesve franceze per ndalimin e ferexhese ne France.
> ...


Per mendimin tim ndalesa e ferexhes është gabim, fundja ajo është bindje personale e seciles femër dhe nuk është e drejt ndalesa e saj

Kjo është diskriminim fetar

me t'mira

----------


## Vista

pra Franca don ta ndalon ferexhen , mbulimin e gjith trupit dhe te ftyres.

U ndaluan edhe kryqet ne shkolla 

Europa krishtere

----------


## ~Geri~

Ndalojne shamine, lejojne homoseksualet.Kjo eshte bota e degjemodernizume.



ps: Sarkozy eshte hebre dhe mendon se do bej nje revulucion ne francez per te vendosur koservatorizmin e tij judaik ndaj cdo besimi.Francezet jane me vrojtues se amerikanet ne lidhje me lozhat masone qe  komandojne. Shpresoj qe "Luigji" ti mbaj bythet drejte dhe mos e ktheje Francen ne arene gladiatoresh Polici-Emigrante.Te na rroje derrokracia francese.





*Ajatollahët e sekularizmit*

Besnik Sinani 

http://www.shekulli.com.al/2009/04/2...ularizmit.html

Shamitë e vajzave myslimane dhe përjashtimet e tyre sporadike nga shkollat publike, na kanë ofruar ndër mundësitë e pakta të diskutimit mbi sekularizmin. Në ato pak raste kur sekularizmi është diskutuar në lidhje me çështjen e shamive, shpesh është vënë në kontekstin e modeleve turke apo franceze. Nuk kam ndeshur asnjëherë ndonjë debat që adreson arsyet se pse në kontekstin e modeleve nuk shqyrtohet eksperienca amerikane e sekularizmit. Kjo do ishte e rëndësishme, mendoj, jo vetëm sepse sekularizmi amerikan nuk duket të ketë ndonjë problem me praninë e vajzave me shami në shkollat publike, por dhe sepse modelet amerikane dhe franceze artikulojnë dy koncepte të ndryshme mbi marrëdhënien e qytetarit me shtetin. Është vënë shpesh në dukje prej studimeve krahasuese të këtyre dy modeleve, se sekularizmi amerikan është kuptuar si arena ku diferencat sociale, kulturore, fetare e racore, negociohen. Sekularizmi francez është kuptuar si përballja e qytetarit me shtetin, pasi qytetari është zhveshur nga gjithë bagazhi i tij kulturor, fetar, e social. Për këtë arsye, sekularizmi amerikan është akuzuar se i jep hapësirë fraksionalizimit të shoqërisë, ndërsa sekularizmi francez është akuzuar se parashikon qytetarin të jetë abstrakt dhe jo siç është në realitet. Sekularizmi amerikan parashikon mbrojtjen e shtetit nga feja, por dhe mbrojtjen e fesë nga shteti dhe pavarësinë e saj. Shteti ndalohet nga Kushtetuta të promovojë fenë, se kjo do sillte në një shoqëri me shumë besime, diskriminimin e feve të tjera minoritare. Sekularizmi francez pretendon mbrojtjen e qytetarit nga kthetrat e fesë dhe sekularizmi zë rolin e fesë së promovuar prej shtetit. Sekularizmi amerikan pranon ekzistencën faktike të diskriminimit në shoqëri dhe promovon programe që adresojnë diskriminimin e minoriteteve. Kohët e fundit kjo u tregua dhe me emërimin e Dalia Mogadeh, një myslimane me shami, si këshilltare e Presidentit Obama për çështjet e diskriminimit ndaj myslimanëve. Shteti francez pretendon se nuk ekzistojnë diskriminime, sepse të tërë janë të barabartë para republikës. Rrëmujat e vitit 2005 në lagjet e minoriteteve, treguan sa larg realitetit është ky pretendim. Në emër të sekularizmit, shteti amerikan ndalon përfshirjen e kreacionizmit në kurrikulumin shkollor. Në emër të sekularizmit, shteti francez ndalon hyrjen e vajzave me shami në shkollë. Shteti amerikan ndalon besimin e një pakice, të shprehur tek teoria e kreacionizmit, t'i imponohet shumicës. Shteti francez ndalon të drejtën e shumicës, e drejta e shkollimit, t'u jepet dhe pakicës, për shkak të besimit të tyre fetar. Por, këto ide mbi marrëdhënien e qytetarit dhe shtetit nuk ekzistojnë në vakum historik, në të kundërt, ato janë produkt i konteksteve të caktuara sociale dhe realiteteve historike. Imazhi i Amerikës si vendi i emigrimit për ata që kërkojnë liri fetare, është një prej miteve më të rëndësishme formative amerikane. Historikisht, udhëheqësit fetarë amerikanë ishin prej promovuesve të sekularizmit, sepse panë paanësinë e shtetit si kusht i mbrojtjes së lirisë së tyre fetare nga bashkësitë e tjera. Pati prej 'etërve themelues' të Amerikës, që ndërtuan tempuj, ku ishin të ftuar të tërë ata që donin të predikonin fenë e tyre, përfshirë 'myftiun e muhamedanëve' nga Stambolli.
Idetë e sekularizmit francez jo vetëm që u ngritën mbi ekzekutimet e priftërinjve, por dhe nën sfondin e eksperiencës koloniale. Historiania Joan Scott, profesoreshë në Universitetin Princeton të Shteteve të Bashkuara, ka vënë në dukje se debatet mbi shaminë myslimane dhe sekularizmin në Francë janë jehona të trashëgimisë së kolonializmit dhe refuzimit të shtetit francez të integrojë ish-subjektet koloniale. Dualizmi i shamisë si shenjë e nënshtrimit të femrës dhe simbol i agresivitetit dhe rezistencës ndaj të ashtuquajturit misioni civilizues i kolonializmit, gjendet dhe sot në ligjërimin politik francez. Ato janë tregues i anktheve të globalizmit, por dhe refuzimit për t'u përballuar me pasojat e pushtimit të përgjakshëm të Afrikës së Veriut.
Në vitin 2003, gjatë debateve të nxehta për ligjin e shamisë, ligj që qe konsideruar, por bllokuar dhe në vitet 1989 dhe 1994, vëmendja e shtypit francez u fokusua tek Alma dhe Lila Levy. Të dyja gjimnaziste, ato ishin përjashtuar nga shkolla pak muaj pas konvertimit të tyre në Islam dhe vënies së shamisë. Rasti qe problematik për mbështetësit e ligjit kundër shamisë, sepse dukshëm nuk kishte patur presion prej ndonjë mashkulli në familje. Përkundrazi, një vajzë marokene që i qe bashkuar kauzës së dy motrave, u tërhoq pasi, siç u tha reporterëve, i ati e rrihte se mbante shaminë. Babai i dy vajzave Levy ishte, siç tha për veten, "një çifut pa Zot", dhe e ëma ishte me origjinë Berbere, e pagëzuar si katolike, por që nuk praktikonte fenë. I ati i vajzave deklaroi se: "Unë nuk jam në favor të shamisë, por mbroj të drejtën e fëmijëve të mi për të vajtur në shkollë. Gjatë kësaj çështjeje kam zbuluar çmendurinë histerike të disa ajatollave të sekularizmit, që kanë humbur gjithë logjikën.
Modeli turk, i huazuar më së shumti nga eksperienca franceze, është tashmë duke u përballur me krizën e vet. Siç është vënë në dukje prej shumë studiuesve, praktika turke, ku imamët janë të punësuar nga shteti dhe konsiderohen si punonjës civilë, është kontradiktore me idetë e sekularizmit. Por kjo ka sjellë dhe që Islami në Turqi të jetë fe zyrtare dhe kjo në dëm të pakicave fetare, si Alevitë apo dhe vetë myslimanëve që nuk janë dakord me domestifikimin e fesë së tyre nga shteti. Por, mbi të gjitha, siç vë në dukje studiuesja turke, Alev Çinar, duke komentuar mbi vizionin e Jurgen Habermasit të sferës publike si arenë jo përjashtuese, ku individët sjellin kontributin e tyre, se natyra përjashtuese e sekularizmit turk është nën trysninë demokratike të pjesëmarrjes në shoqëri të grupeve të përjashtuara. . Zgjedhjet e fundit në Turqi nuk ishin fort pozitive për partinë me nuanca islamiste të Kryeministrit Erdogan, por siç njoftonte gazeta Zaman, kandidatët republikanë për Stambollin, trashëgimtarët politikë të Ataturkut, po shpërndanin në lagjet e Stambollit shami për të treguar se ata nuk janë kundër fesë.
Në kontekstin e ngushtë, pra të çështjes së shamisë, sekularizmi nuk ka rregulla të gdhendura në gur. Gjermania ka rregulla të ndryshme për lokalitete të ndryshme, ku shumë prej tyre pranojnë studentët, por jo mësuesit të kenë shami; Franca ka vendosur ndalimin gjer në shkollë të mesme, sepse në moshën universitare femrat konsiderohen në kontroll të vendimeve të tyre; Anglia pati një debat mbi mbulimin e fytyrës, dhe Amerika pranon femrat me shami si mësuese apo nxënëse, apo dhe këshilltare në Shtëpinë e Bardhë.Këto qëndrime janë të bazuara mbi idetë që informojnë të drejtat e qytetarit para shtetit dhe, si të tilla, reflektojnë qëndrime më të rëndësishme se vetëm shamia.Eksperienca jonë e paktë republikane nuk është ngjizur mbi ekzekutimin e klerikëve, por me bekimin, ndihmesën, e pjesëmarrjen e tyre, siç është parë në shpalljen e pavarësisë e gjer tek qeveria jetëshkurtër e Nolit. Ne kemi njohur edhe formën më ekstreme të idealit të Revolucionit Francez 'të shpëtimit të njeriut nga kthetrat e fesë' tek regjimi komunist. Do mendonim se kjo eksperiencë do na kish bërë skeptikë ndaj dhënies së të drejtës shtetit, që të përcaktojë si vishemi, por mbi të gjitha, mbi faktin se sekularizmi absolutist mund të jetë po aq diktatorial sa dhe teokracitë. Sekularizmi, siç vuri në dukje francezi Levy, mund të ketë Ajatollahët e vet. 
*Student në Qendrën Hagop Kevorkian për Studime të Lindjes së Afërt.
Universiteti i New Yorkut SHBA

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Per mendimin tim ndalesa e ferexhes është gabim, fundja ajo është bindje personale e seciles femër dhe nuk është e drejt ndalesa e saj
> 
> Kjo është diskriminim fetar
> 
> me t'mira


Ferexheja te con ne epoken e gurit. Ja beje dallimin midis ketyre dy fotove:

----------


## g.gerguri

> Ferexheja te con ne epoken e gurit. Ja beje dallimin midis ketyre dy fotove:


Megjithat ka të bëj me dallimin ne mes bindjes tënde dhe të saj, dhe ti nuk mund ta detyrosh qe ajo ti bindet bindjes tënde(është kunder te drejtave te njeriut)

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Megjithat ka të bëj me dallimin ne mes bindjes tënde dhe të saj, dhe ti nuk mund ta detyrosh qe ajo ti bindet bindjes tënde(është kunder te drejtave te njeriut)


Sikurse nuk lejohet nudizmi ne publik, ashtu nuk duhet lejuar dhe wahabizmi ne publik. Ne shtepi bej cte duash, hidh dhe batanije ne koke po deshe. Ne France, Angli dhe kudo ne Evrope duhet respektuar kultura e vendit ne te veshur. Besimin mbaje ne zemer, spo thote njeri gje, por nuk mund te influencosh negativisht me kulturen prej emigranti nga shkretetirat e Arabise dhe Afrikes ne mes te Evropes.

----------


## ~Geri~

> Megjithat ka të bëj me dallimin ne mes bindjes tënde dhe të saj, dhe ti nuk mund ta detyrosh qe ajo ti bindet bindjes tënde(është kunder te drejtave te njeriut)


Thuaji ti krahasoj me keto.





Thuaji Sarkozit ta mbuloje kete lart dhe poshte

----------


## Vista

> Ndalojne shamine, lejojne homoseksualet.Kjo eshte bota e degjemodernizume.
> 
> 
> ps: Sarkozy eshte hebre dhe mendon se do bej nje revulucion ne francez per te vendosur koservatorizmin e tij judaik ndaj cdo besimi.Francezet jane me vrojtues se amerikanet ne lidhje me lozhat masone qe  komandojne. Shpresoj qe "Luigji" ti mbaj bythet drejte dhe mos e ktheje Francen ne arene gladiatoresh Polici-Emigrante.Te na rroje derrokracia francese.


Europa ka kalu ne faza te ndryshme , fazat e pushtetit kishtar ishin kur skishte lakuriqsi , kur per prostitucion te hanin koken qent , per homoseksualizem ta prenin prej ne rrenj , per kryengritje kunder kishes te zhduknin eshtrat ...
Pastaj vijn vitet kur u japin lirit dhe te drejtat femres dhe qytetarve te tjer qe deri ate koh llogariteshin gjysem njerez ose pale cka ...
Femra fiton te drejten e votes ... OK , pastaj lejohet aborti ... 
Me von u lejua bashkjetesa e cifteve njegjinore ... tani po lejohen edhe martesat mes tyre ... bile bile edhe adoptimi i femijve...

Hajde ferexheja qenka perbuzje , po pse ndaluan edhe shamite ne shkolla , pse ndaluan mbajtjen e kryqave nga nxenesit ?

----------


## pejani34

> Nje gje e ngjashme duhet te behet edhe per Shqiperine
> 
> __________________________________________________  _______
> 
> Presidenti francez Nicolas Sarkozy ne nje fjalim ne parlamentin francez denoi veshjen e ferexheve nga femrat muslimane duke e quajtur ate veshje perbuzese dhe servilizmi per femrat.
> 
> Problemi i ferexheve nuk eshte nje problem fetar. Me shume eshte nje ceshtje per lirine dhe dinjitetin e femres. Ky nuk eshte nje simbol fetar. Eshte nje simbol servilizmi dhe une dua ta them ne menyre solemne qe ferexhete nuk jane te mirepritura ne France- tha presidenti Sarkozy.
> 
> Deklarata e presidentit francez vjen pas kerkeses se disa ligjvenesve franceze per ndalimin e ferexhese ne France.
> ...


HHaa qy ne shqipri, aty sju pyt kush per as gje hiq , ku ku te ka shku mendja , sa palidhje, , minoritetet te vendosin, haa haa

----------


## brooklyn2007

Lajme te mira. Asambleja parlamentare e Frances, e ndikuar nga fjala e presidentit Francez, ka krijuar nje komision hetues qe do te raportoje brenda 6 muajsh per ferexhete qe perdoren ne publik. 

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/eu...kas/index.html

----------


## Jack Watson

Kush quhet në rastin në fjalë "ferexhe"?

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Kush quhet në rastin në fjalë "ferexhe"?


Shiko postimin 6, foto e pare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Shiko postimin 6, foto e pare


Aha, ok. Edhe unë jam kundër kësaj lloj mbulese, shumë fyese për femrën, burgosëse më mirë, anti sociale. Si mund të krijosh shoqëri me një person që i sheh vetëm sytë?

Ndërsa për shamitë e kokës jam dakort që të lejohen.

----------


## Mr Zeid

Muslimane duhet te largohen urgjentisht nga perendimi, nje nga arsyet pse ne perendim i kane pranuar muslimanet, eshte vetem e vetem ti korruptojne dhe asgje tjeret.

Pesidenti i frances i do grat nudiste si te tijat.

Flasin dhe per te drejta njeriu keta maskarenj.

----------


## pejani34

kot lodheni e drejta do te del ne shesh,

nuk jan shum 1600 vjet, sa shpejt jan shumu, 

mos me kan e drejt nuk ishin shumu, dhe jan numri ma i madh ne bot muslimant.

shiqo ne internet sa e pranojn fen ne gjermani , pa luft hiq, por ju jeni nder lula ende.

thuni cka te doni , cka del nga ju del vetem nga inati. gjelozija , nuk jeni as te paret as te mramt.

----------


## Enii

> Muslimane duhet te largohen urgjentisht nga perendimi, nje nga arsyet pse ne perendim i kane pranuar muslimanet, eshte vetem e vetem ti korruptojne dhe asgje tjeret.
> 
> Pesidenti i frances i do grat nudiste si te tijat.
> 
> Flasin dhe per te drejta njeriu keta maskarenj.


uaaaa
vdiq evropa per te brainwash keta ... ata kan vendin e vete e rregullat e veta , po u pelqevi le te rrijne po su pelqevi te shkojne ne vendet e veta te "perparuara" haha

----------


## daniel00

Sa hipokrite qe jeni ju fetaret islamike ere hahah 

Dalin e flasin ata qe ferexhene skane me e mbajt kurre se e quajne poshterim . 

Kur ta mbani ferexhene qofte nje dite hajdeni mburreni .

----------


## heneu

haj more pejon ti kaq di kaq flet   ik shporru   je nje kelysh arab ik

----------

